# Pics of my little herd and my two new additions.



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey All,

I thought I would share some updated pictures of my little herd of goaties. :greengrin: Lol, I had to take the pics solo and ended up using raisins squished onto the tip of a horse lunge whip to get them to pick their heads up. Hey, whatever works, right? :wink:

First is Irish Whisper Snap Crackle Pop, aka Snap. She is now 7 mo and growing like a weed. I have already posted her pedigree info in other posts so I won't bore you with it again. :greengrin: 









Snap again. 









Next is Irish Whisper CS Vera Wang, aka Vera, at 8 mo. I am hoping that she will be ready to breed this fall to freshen in the spring. 









Next up is Velcro, my unregistered Nigerian. I wish I had papers on this girl. 









Then I want to introduce my newest doe. This is Fairland Farm M Java Jive, aka Java, an April 2009 doe. :drool: Moonspots :drool:  Java is sired by PGCH Kaapio Acre's SG Silver Moon (PGCH Brush Creek Smokin Gun x Kaapio Acre's RM Quazar) and out of Kaapio Acre's V Baby Pebbles (Flat Rocks Vaudville x Little Tots Estate Holly Berry) She will be bred to freshen in the spring if all goes well. 









Finally, here are some pics of my new buckling Olson Acres "need to name him" at 6 mo. I am thrilled to say that he is polled. :wahoo: I have to come up with a good barn and registered name for this little guy. He is sired by Dragonfly L Mr. Irresistable (Dragonfly TA Lancelot du Lac x Twin Creeks AH Chiaroscuro 3*D 'E' 91.0 AR) and out of Wood Bridge Too Fancy (CH Rosasharn UMT Pippin *S *B x CH Wood Bridge Farm Well Honeybun)




























Thanks for taking a look at the gang! I did not end up taking any of my girls to shows this year like a wanted to. I have been hearing about a nasty strain of pneumonia going around the area and it freaked me out about taking them out right now. Oh well, thee is always next year and I am very excited about freshening a couple of my girls and am looking forward to milk and trying to make cheeses. :greengrin:

Thanks,
Tracy

Tracy


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

beaut lil herd, you must be proud of them


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very pretty girls, and the buck is gorgeous and very nice lines. Congrats.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful girls and boy there...Congrats!


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Great job taking solo pics! I love the buck's hair-do


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

The miniatures are so cute. Makes me want to get them again. I found that they were harder to keep fenced in than my nubians though. It was one of the main reasons I got rid of them. Beautiful pictures and I buck is very cute. He reminds me of a freckled faced teenager for some reason, but in a cute way LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty ladies!! That cute little man should help them make some very pretty babies too :greengrin:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Great looking group. You must be very proud.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

who is the waddled unshaved goat in the bucks pic?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

You have a very beautiful little herd!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

:drool: :drool: :drool: MOONSPOTS!!!!   

I also saw some WATTLES!!!!

AWESOME herd! Im jealous


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Aww, thanks to you all for taking a look at my goaties. :greengrin:

I love these little guys and am proud of all of them.  They are all so sweet and snuggly. Lol, the little buckling likes to give kisses but he is starting to get a bit to stinky for that to be a good idea.. 

Here are a couple of snuggly pics of my sweet girls.



















Stacey,

The white spotted wattled goat is my eared Mini-Mancha doe, Willow. :greengrin: She, Velcro and my wether Buddy are my first goaties. I left Buddy and Willow out of my post only because I was posting my breeding stock.  I have a strong feeling that Miss Willow is an infertile doe. She has teats smaller then a pencil eraser, a tiny vulva, and also acts on the bucky side. I have never seen her obviously acting like she is in heat but she definitely notices when the other girls are in complete with pawing them, doing the tongue thing, and acting like she is breeding them. Does that sound like she might be an infertile doe?

Here are some Willow pics. You should be able to see her teats in the rear pic but I have closer pics too. 


















Buddy, who also thinks he is a buck. :sigh: 









Lol, TinyHooves, I feel the same way about moonspots and had to have a goat with them. :drool: I was happy to find a doe with obvious moonspots and also liked her pedigree. I am really hoping that I get some polled doelings with moonspots. :leap:

PolarHug,
Lol, I love his little hairdo and think it is adorable. I hope he keeps it. :greengrin:

Thanks,
Tracy


----------

